# Midwest Mayhem ∙



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

i aint gonna be in the midwest..... :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 04:42 PM~8242315
> *i aint gonna be in the midwest..... :0
> *


 
I THINK YOU SHOULD SUE FOR DEFAMTION OF CHARACTER AND FALSE ADVERTISEMENT. :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool Name Wrong State. :cheesy:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 5 2007, 11:26 PM~8245401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the fuckin truth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

i'll be there!!


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG PORKY (Jul 9, 2007)

did you all mention all the payouts maybe people should that they can win money at this show because its gonna be big


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8242365
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD SUE FOR DEFAMTION OF CHARACTER AND FALSE ADVERTISEMENT. :biggrin:
> *


no shiiiit :angry:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PORKY_@Jul 10 2007, 01:00 PM~8276088
> *did you all mention all the payouts maybe people should that they can win money at this show because its gonna be big
> *


Whats up!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PORKY_@Jul 10 2007, 01:00 PM~8276088
> *did you all mention all the payouts maybe people should that they can win money at this show because its gonna be big
> *



Some is already on the site www.themidwestmayhem.com click on registration form


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

just add stereo comp and its a triple point event sponsored by USACI


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

Not to step on anyone's toes because I can't tell where the show is. But my show is in Michigan and everyone should check it out!!!!

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up eveybody!!!


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG PORKY (Jul 9, 2007)

everybody needs to come to the show its gonna be off the hook theres enough area for as many cars as you can bring no limitations on space "THIS IS NOT A PARKING LOT SHOW THIS A LARGE VENU" so ill see everbody there


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@Jul 11 2007, 12:46 PM~8283904
> * I can't tell where the show is.
> 
> 
> *



How can you miss the big red stripe with Lexington Ky in it?


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

up for one week and already 50x cars entered.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out web site for specialty cash payouts!! Classes and more payouts will be up next week on site.










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hope everybody got our flyers @ southern showdown . You can also checks out on dropjawmag.com, gaugemagazine.com, elitestreetsmagazine.com & crusinthestreetsmagazine.com


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

what's up Larry,,Lucky, I'm glad your bringing back the Masterson Station show, I always liked showing there.   And Lucky,,you find me that commercial yet???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jul 16 2007, 06:53 PM~8322488
> *what's up Larry,,Lucky, I'm glad your bringing back the Masterson Station show, I always liked showing there.     And Lucky,,you find me that commercial yet???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, are you coming out to the show? And yes i have that commercial any time you need it.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

cool,,ill stop in sometime and pick it up,,DVD?? But, yea, I'll be there, I wouldn't miss it :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jul 16 2007, 10:00 PM~8323171
> *cool,,ill stop in sometime and pick it up,,DVD??  But, yea, I'll be there, I wouldn't miss it :thumbsup:
> *



DAMN!!! I forgot about that shit!!!!


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 TTT :0


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Are those 2 of the prizes????


I'll take a car length of raffle tickets for the one on the left.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2007, 05:05 PM~8339752
> *^^Are those 2 of the prizes????
> I'll take a car length of raffle tickets for the one on the left.
> *


I took those pics from nashville show they all were pretty damn hot....... :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2007, 05:05 PM~8339752
> *^^Are those 2 of the prizes????
> I'll take a car length of raffle tickets for the one on the left.
> *


I took those pics from nashville show they all were pretty damn hot....... :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2007, 07:05 PM~8339752
> *^^Are those 2 of the prizes????
> I'll take a car length of raffle tickets for the one on the left.
> *



Cool i like the on on the right


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 18 2007, 06:05 PM~8340080
> *Cool i like the on on the right
> *


x2 all night


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 18 2007, 07:38 PM~8339937
> *I took those pics from nashville show they all were pretty damn hot....... :biggrin:
> *



Damn, I heard you the first time!!!!!!!







:biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt good luck with the show guys


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2007, 07:35 PM~8340700
> *Damn, I heard you the first time!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


sorry ***....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 19 2007, 08:35 AM~8343504
> *sorry ***....
> *



You're on the wrong name....***


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

lucky stay on your own screen name whore. :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I will be there....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

If I wasn't going out of town that weekend I would be there.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT for this bangin ass show


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 19 2007, 01:20 PM~8345187
> *I will be there....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 19 2007, 07:38 AM~8343785
> *You're on the wrong name....***
> *


YOU ARE NOT FUNNY JEFF.....................


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 18 2007, 07:43 PM~8340765
> *ttt good luck with the show guys
> *


Whats up..


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 18 2007, 05:38 PM~8339937
> *I took those pics from nashville show they all were pretty damn hot....... :biggrin:
> *


what nashville show and when.. and did ya get n e phone numbers?


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anybody know about these cars in the back ground of the flyer.. hhmmmmmm.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jul 19 2007, 10:39 PM~8350990
> *what nashville show and when.. and did ya get n e phone numbers?
> *


Like to invite you to the show..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 19 2007, 08:39 PM~8348747
> *YOU ARE NOT FUNNY JEFF.....................
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

How late are you guys open on Saturdays and are you there all day?


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 20 2007, 06:51 AM~8351760
> *Does anybody know about these cars in the back ground of the flyer.. hhmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...



I do i do


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

till 5:00 and yes heres going to be there all day sat.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT ABOUT ENTERTAINMENT COMING SOON!!!!


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 20 2007, 02:20 PM~8354002
> *MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT ABOUT ENTERTAINMENT COMING SOON!!!!
> *



I know this one to damn i am good lol


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 20 2007, 03:05 PM~8355081
> *I know this one to damn i am good lol
> *


Can't wait this show is going to be off the mutha $%&@*) chain.....


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 20 2007, 11:28 PM~8357529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Up we go some new things coming soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

triple point stereo


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 5 2007, 04:42 PM~8242315
> *i aint gonna be in the midwest..... :0
> *


AHAHAHAHAHA

I fucking knew you were gonna post some bullshit in here.
RIGHT ON BROTHA!


:biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 22 2007, 03:38 PM~8365198
> *AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I fucking knew you were gonna post some bullshit in here.
> ...


uhhhhhhhhh ok


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 20 2007, 11:28 PM~8357529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is off the chain who ever did that work did a killer job  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

back up you go bitchs lol


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 21 2007, 08:27 PM~8361149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Were is my pork chop @.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 21 2007, 08:27 PM~8361149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 23 2007, 07:32 PM~8373651
> *Were is my pork chop  @.
> *



Man, Porky is cool and all; but you calling him "My Pork Chop" really worries me.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 24 2007, 09:56 AM~8378129
> *Man, Porky is cool and all; but you calling him "My Pork Chop" really worries me.
> *



I was thinking the same thing lol :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

for those of you setting up on Friday that were worrying about the security, I spoke with Larry and the Lexington police Department will be providing 24 hour security according county laws... Larry I will give you my pre reg money this weekend


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 24 2007, 02:02 PM~8379932
> *for those of you setting up on Friday that were worrying about the security, I spoke with Larry and the Lexington police Department will be providing 24 hour security according county laws... Larry I will give you my pre reg money this weekend
> *



Will be nice to see you there bro :thumbsup:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 24 2007, 12:02 PM~8379932
> *for those of you setting up on Friday that were worrying about the security, I spoke with Larry and the Lexington police Department will be providing 24 hour security according county laws... Larry I will give you my pre reg money this weekend
> *


thanks big dog. as of now 125x cars reg. going to be one hell of a first year show!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

i think someone is post whoring.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 23 2007, 06:32 PM~8373651
> *Were is my pork chop  @.
> *


im here sweet heart


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 25 2007, 06:19 PM~8390150
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

You go wells...........


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 25 2007, 06:58 PM~8391350
> *You go wells...........
> 
> 
> ...


you can tell thats not wells there not a tat of mold on his arm lol


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 26 2007, 04:11 AM~8394300
> *you can tell thats not wells there not a tat of mold on his arm lol
> *


yea that wells you can tell by his chester the molster mustache. :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 26 2007, 06:23 AM~8394516
> *yea that wells you can tell by his chester the molster mustache. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

dont laugh too much he only copying u.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 25 2007, 06:58 PM~8391350
> *You go wells...........
> 
> 
> ...


please quit trying to sell gay porn on here go to off topic for that.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up everybody just letting everybody know that we have over 20 vendors for the show and over 1 hundred and something pre registered larry has the exact #'s. So it is looking very good for our show and thanks to everybody who is all comming to the show it's going to be a blast.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up everybody just letting everybody know that we have over 20 vendors for the show and over 1 hundred and something pre registered larry has the exact #'s. So it is looking very good for our show and thanks to everybody who is all comming to the show it's going to be a blast.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT in this Bytch


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

www.themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

up you guys go


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 25 2007, 09:58 PM~8391350
> *You go wells...........
> 
> 
> ...



looks like someone photochopped him some muscle :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MobbStyle66_@Jul 29 2007, 05:54 PM~8420306
> *looks like someone photochopped him some muscle :biggrin:
> *



LMAO


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

muscles hell someones whole arm.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

is there supposed to be any entertainment there :0  :0


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

YES SOME RAPPER FROM NASHVILLE. A BIG WHITE DUDE.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 30 2007, 02:45 PM~8427112
> *YES SOME RAPPER FROM NASHVILLE.  A BIG WHITE DUDE.
> *



Is he a whiteboy, cracker, hoogie, whetto, damned ole evil, blue eyed devil?


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

THAT BE HIM. THE ONE AND ONLY HAYSTAK.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 30 2007, 01:51 PM~8427717
> *THAT BE HIM. THE ONE AND ONLY HAYSTAK.
> *


who!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Pics of the fair grounds were show is going to be on friday! Big ass park.. Masterson Station


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

MAJOR NEWS TO COME TODAY. HOPPING NEWS MAYBE


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 31 2007, 12:53 PM~8436484
> *MAJOR NEWS TO COME TODAY. HOPPING NEWS MAYBE
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

hey if there is a hop there are alot of people asking in other topics


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

YES THERE WILL BE A HOP.
STILL WORKING ON PAYOUTS AND CLASSSES.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 1 2007, 08:15 AM~8444298
> *YES THERE WILL BE A HOP.
> STILL WORKING ON PAYOUTS AND CLASSSES.
> *



You need a single pump, 6 battery, hardline, on 13s class.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE SINGLE PUMP, DOUBLE PUMP, MAYBE RADICAL


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerzChubby, hustle300

Do some work :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

GO BACK TO BED :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 1 2007, 02:39 PM~8448229
> *
> *


looks like your fan club thought this show was about you comming out here :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 1 2007, 02:39 PM~8448229
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

someone ask me if there is any food venders going to be at this show just passing on the ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 1 2007, 12:13 PM~8446505
> *LOOKS LIKE SINGLE PUMP, DOUBLE PUMP, MAYBE RADICAL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 1 2007, 08:10 PM~8449959
> *someone ask me if there is any food venders going to be at this show just passing on the ?
> *



There will be lots of food fatty


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 2 2007, 07:51 AM~8454340
> *There will be lots of food fatty
> *


good because you know my big ass has to eat lol


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

trying to get more vendors if anybody interested please contact me.



info at THEMIDWESTMAYHEM.COM


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 3 2007, 07:55 AM~8463184
> *trying to get more vendors if anybody interested please contact me.
> info at THEMIDWESTMAYHEM.COM
> *


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up everybody have the hop posted on the site under classes if anybody is interested..

www.themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

whats up


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

sweat ass lookin foward to the show hope to get with some of u guys 
and learn some new shissssitt.!!! hope u guys don't mind a homie ask some q and
a when i see ya ...


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@Aug 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8473165
> *sweat ass lookin foward to the show hope to get with some of u guys
> and learn some new shissssitt.!!! hope u guys don't mind a homie ask some q and
> a when i see ya ...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

man reading this makes it exciting to go can"t wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 5 2007, 04:14 PM~8242118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Must have 3 cars to make class--shouldn't have no problem with this...


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 7 2007, 08:48 PM~8498459
> *Must have 3 cars to make class--shouldn't have no problem with this...
> *


WHAT DAY IS THE HOP ON


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

SUNDAY @ 1:00


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 8 2007, 08:37 AM~8501694
> *SUNDAY @ 1:00
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 7 2007, 07:48 PM~8498459
> *Must have 3 cars to make class--shouldn't have no problem with this...
> *


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

head count for the hop.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 9 2007, 06:53 AM~8511012
> *
> *


 Who all is comming for the hop! Lets get this shit poppin.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

whats payout if they dont get three in a class?


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 9 2007, 09:01 PM~8516175
> *whats payout if they dont get three in a class?
> *



There's gonna be at least 3 in ea. from the people I've talked to so far.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 7 2007, 08:02 AM~8492201
> *
> *


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 9 2007, 07:01 PM~8516175
> *whats payout if they dont get three in a class?
> *


Whats up rob? If we dont have three in a class i will still pay the money, because i know how much it cost to bring these hoppers to the shows.I want to have a good show every year and to grow more & more, as you can tell i have not seen a show like mine that pays out cash for every class. Would love to have you out so let me know whats up. And if you are the only one in radical then you win the payout for that class.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 11 2007, 06:00 AM~8527415
> *Whats up rob? If we dont have three in a class i will still pay the money, because i know how much it cost to bring these hoppers to the shows.I  want to  have a good show every year and to grow more & more, as you can tell i have not seen a show like mine that pays out cash for every class.  Would love to have you out so let me know whats up.                                      And if you are the only one in radical then you win the payout for that class.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 11 2007, 05:00 AM~8527415
> *Whats up rob? If we dont have three in a class i will still pay the money, because i know how much it cost to bring these hoppers to the shows.I  want to  have a good show every year and to grow more & more, as you can tell i have not seen a show like mine that pays out cash for every class.  Would love to have you out so let me know whats up.                                      And if you are the only one in radical then you win the payout for that class.
> *



you are good people for doing that


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just got back from havoc, talked to about 100 more people that said they was comming down for the show can;t wait.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 12 2007, 10:52 AM~8533787
> *Just got back from havoc, talked to about 100 more people that said they was comming down for the show can;t wait.
> *


what all is payin out? or is that just for the hop.......................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

go to the site it has all the pay outs 

www.themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up cheeks? :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I like to hop :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Specialty Awards
CASH PAYOUTS & Trophies!!
All Participants Eligible for multiple PAYOUTS!!

1. Best of Show - $250
2. Best Low-rider - $100
3. Best Import - $100
4. Best Mini Truck - $100
5. Best Club Part. - $100
6. Best Display - $100
7. Lady's Choice - $50
8. Best Ice - $100
9. Longest Distance - $50 gas card
10. Big Baller - $100
11. Best Paint - $100
12. Best Interior - $100
13. Best Engine - $100
14. Lowest of the Low - $50

We will have drive thru judging for this show!
Must Participate Both Days for Best of Show Payouts Standard Classes are as Follows:
Judged in both Mild and Wild!! Best Overall Vehicle, 
Per Class Receives $100 CASH in addition to Trophy!!

1. Luxury Exotic
2. GM SUV
3. Ford SUV
4. Street Rods
5. Low-rider Bike
6. Pre 80's Low-rider
7. Post 80's Low-rider
8. Dodge
9. Honda
10. Lincoln 11. Nissan
12. Mitsubishi
13. Mazda
14. Subaru
15. Hyundai
16. Ford
17. GM
18. Chrysler
19. Domestic Luxury
20. Toyota / Scion 



USACI Car Stereo Competition 
Triple Point Event 

Hydraulics Competition
Single Pump, Double Pump, Radical, Cash Payouts


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Good lookin kevin :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

nice payouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 12 2007, 07:22 PM~8537572
> *nice payouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 13 2007, 08:34 AM~8540654
> *:wave:
> *



you rdy bro


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Indybash next stop
:biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

no :tears:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 13 2007, 01:55 PM~8542707
> *Indybash next stop
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 13 2007, 02:03 PM~8542775
> *no :tears:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

We have a groupie that follows everything we do. The payouts is real bitch.If i was you i would worry about you're own show instead of mine that you will not be at!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 12 2007, 03:24 PM~8535162
> *Whats up cheeks? :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 13 2007, 07:41 PM~8546332
> *We have a groupie that follows everything we do.                                                The payouts is real bitch.If i was you i would worry about you're own show instead of mine that you will not be at!!!!!
> *


wow


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 11 2007, 06:00 AM~8527415
> *Whats up rob? If we dont have three in a class i will still pay the money, because i know how much it cost to bring these hoppers to the shows.I  want to  have a good show every year and to grow more & more, as you can tell i have not seen a show like mine that pays out cash for every class.  Would love to have you out so let me know whats up.                                      And if you are the only one in radical then you win the payout for that class.
> *


Thats the way to do it.I do the same at slamoligy you know what it cost to travel thanks see ya there.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY and some of the westside crew will be there :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 14 2007, 10:23 AM~8550059
> *Thats the way to do it.I do the same at slamoligy you know what it cost to travel thanks see ya there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 14 2007, 12:45 PM~8551118
> *PINKY  and some of the westside crew will be there :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 14 2007, 10:45 AM~8551118
> *PINKY  and some of the westside crew will be there :biggrin:
> *


pinky is that the guy from next friday lol j/k with ya pinky i meet you at the picnic couple of weeks ago had a good time thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 AM~8550059
> *Thats the way to do it.I do the same at slamoligy you know what it cost to travel thanks see ya there.
> *



Thanks rob cant wait to see eveybody again. I do know how it is, that shit use to cost me out the ass, but it was all worth it.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 14 2007, 10:45 AM~8551118
> *PINKY  and some of the westside crew will be there :biggrin:
> *


Westside in the house thanks cant wait to see everybody have a damn good time.


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

sounds like this will be a good show


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 7 2007, 07:48 PM~8498459
> *Must have 3 cars to make class--shouldn't have no problem with this...
> *


is this true or are you paying regardless?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

to the top for Lucky Charms :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 14 2007, 07:31 PM~8555507
> *is this true or are you paying regardless?
> *


WHAT UP JOHN, Yes we are paying out regardless but I from what everyone is saying we will have three in each class.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I can't wait to kick it in my home town....I will have the rum


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 15 2007, 08:33 AM~8559029
> *I can't wait to kick it in my home town....I will have the rum
> *


aw shit


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 15 2007, 07:33 AM~8559029
> *I can't wait to kick it in my home town....I will have the rum
> *


uuuummmmm rummmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## slamin81 (Sep 14, 2006)

3 weeks how many pre registers u got know :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Specialty Awards
CASH PAYOUTS & Trophies!!
All Participants Eligible for multiple PAYOUTS!!

1. Best of Show - $250
2. Best Low-rider - $100
3. Best Import - $100
4. Best Mini Truck - $100
5. Best Club Part. - $100
6. Best Display - $100
7. Lady's Choice - $50
8. Best Ice - $100
9. Longest Distance - $50 gas card
10. Big Baller - $100
11. Best Paint - $100
12. Best Interior - $100
13. Best Engine - $100
14. Lowest of the Low - $50

We will have drive thru judging for this show!
Must Participate Both Days for Best of Show Payouts Standard Classes are as Follows:
Judged in both Mild and Wild!! Best Overall Vehicle, 
Per Class Receives $100 CASH in addition to Trophy!!

1. Luxury Exotic
2. GM SUV
3. Ford SUV
4. Street Rods
5. Low-rider Bike
6. Pre 80's Low-rider
7. Post 80's Low-rider
8. Dodge
9. Honda
10. Lincoln 11. Nissan
12. Mitsubishi
13. Mazda
14. Subaru
15. Hyundai
16. Ford
17. GM
18. Chrysler
19. Domestic Luxury
20. Toyota / Scion 



USACI Car Stereo Competition 
Triple Point Event 

Hydraulics Competition
Single Pump, Double Pump, Radical, Cash Payouts
$1,000 Cash Payouts Each Class


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for the lex-town show


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@Aug 15 2007, 08:19 PM~8564605
> *3 weeks how many pre registers  u got know :biggrin:
> *


131 FOR CARS, 21 VENDORS


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 16 2007, 06:10 AM~8566961
> *131 FOR CARS,  21 VENDORS
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 15 2007, 09:09 PM~8565076
> *Specialty Awards
> CASH PAYOUTS & Trophies!!
> All Participants Eligible for multiple PAYOUTS!!
> ...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Doing the best we can to put this show on, leaving friday to go to indy truck bash to hand out flyers . Should be about 1500 cars there. See who ever is going.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

I WILL BE MAYHEMING ALL OVER THE SHOWAHAHAHA


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

road trip :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PORK CHOP_@Aug 15 2007, 09:34 AM~8559038
> *aw shit
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## laydoutyota (Apr 27, 2007)

Is there going to be any dragging at the show ?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 17 2007, 09:29 AM~8576314
> *road trip :biggrin:
> *


how was indy?


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

what clubs are comeing to this show?


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laydoutyota_@Aug 19 2007, 03:34 PM~8590084
> *Is there going to be any dragging at the show ?
> *


Yes we will have a drag and brag!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8591365
> *how was indy?
> *


The shit as always bad ass minitrucks and a bunch of euro's dragging and racing all weekend! The gauge party was off the chain free food and beer till it was gone live band free t-shirts that they was shooting in the crowd.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is some pics. Didn't take hummer or 300


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 20 2007, 05:43 AM~8594600
> *Here is some pics. Didn't take hummer or 300
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

man I can't fuckin wait for this show!!!! Keenean fixed my paintjob so I like my car again and I am once again excited about showing it....can't wait to show out with my lexington fam and rep in my home town!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

nice pic's how did you guys do?


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 20 2007, 03:29 PM~8597586
> *nice pic's how did you guys do?
> *


Took 3 cars 3 Firsts ,Best Of Show car and Best 6 banger of show


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

ESPN2 Talking with the RO


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

congratz looks like you all had a killer time


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Ya we had fun lol


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats right bitches. R.O. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

If anybody needs any tickets for spectators for the show instead of standing in line call me i will discount them for you and anybodys family's comming to the show. $10.00 for a weekend pass. Thanks Lucky 859-299-4411


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

DECIDED I LIKE CORONA LIGHT!


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 21 2007, 11:10 AM~8604984
> *DECIDED I LIKE CORONA LIGHT!
> *



LMAO you THINK !!!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 20 2007, 06:50 PM~8599339
> *If anybody needs any tickets for spectators for  the show instead of standing in line call me i will discount them for you and anybodys family's comming to the show.  $10.00 for a weekend pass. Thanks Lucky 859-299-4411
> *



How many passes do you get with each car?


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

2


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Hurt_@Aug 21 2007, 10:06 AM~8605482
> *How many passes do you get with each car?
> *


2 passes for $25.00 a car for the weekend


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 21 2007, 07:10 PM~8610868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

getting close....r u ready?


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerzChubby, SteadyMobbN

:wave:


----------



## j_cutty_30 (Mar 15, 2007)

whats up fella's? I am goin to be comin to the show and its my first time being with at the show,and i was just wanting to know if we are allowed to bring are own beer and drink at the show,so someone let me know..............


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MobbStyle66_@Aug 22 2007, 06:15 PM~8619328
> *getting close....r u ready?
> *


Hell ya!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: Feature pics of the H3 will be posted later today!


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is the Cover of the Mag


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is the other 5 pages of the shot...


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Larry who!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 24 2007, 05:14 PM~8635006
> *Larry who!
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IT :angry:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 24 2007, 07:14 PM~8635006
> *Larry who!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

what up guys just woundering if you guys have a time line of events for your show or atleast times for hop and ladies.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slick64_@Aug 25 2007, 02:05 PM~8639053
> *what up guys just woundering if you guys have a time line of events for your show or atleast times for hop and ladies.
> *




Look here bro or give me a call 

http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/index2.html


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Slick64_@Aug 25 2007, 12:05 PM~8639053
> *what up guys just woundering if you guys have a time line of events for your show or atleast times for hop and ladies.
> *


Whats up slick!!!! Hope to see you at the show.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

SLICK ILL CALL YOU


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 25 2007, 10:25 PM~8641305
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She is hot lol


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

wow thats one big bitch keep it in the circus


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 23 2007, 10:33 AM~8624302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WANA HOP FOR IT :biggrin: PINKY BITCHES


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

West side in da house!!!!!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

to the top for the big show


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 26 2007, 07:35 PM~8645821
> *to the top for the big show
> *



For the big show, You mean for the biggest show to ever hit the KY. Just joking i'm not the cocky kind of guy like 2 other guys i know.Whoops did i say that out loud.\
I'ts all good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 26 2007, 07:39 PM~8645861
> *
> For the big show, You mean for the biggest show to ever hit the KY. Just joking i'm not the cocky kind of guy like 2 other guys i know.Whoops did i say that out loud.\
> I'ts all good!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry i ment to say biggest cant spell that well lol


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Found some pics kevin in a different spot.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

5 days and counting :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 27 2007, 06:25 AM~8649003
> *5 days and counting :biggrin:
> *


look out larry can count lol


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 25 2007, 08:25 PM~8641305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 is she going to be at the show? if so tell me how it went. :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Aug 27 2007, 10:38 AM~8649518
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  is she going to be at the show? if so tell me how it went. :biggrin:
> *



I think we are going to let people use her for weight for the hop. LMAO


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

That is funny shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cincyprohopper_@Aug 27 2007, 08:38 AM~8649518
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  is she going to be at the show? if so tell me how it went. :biggrin:
> *


no but she maybe at the hustler show


----------



## bigG9780 (Feb 12, 2006)

thats so wrong


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigG9780_@Aug 27 2007, 11:09 AM~8650922
> *thats so wrong
> *


what up big G


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

geting close.... :0


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigG9780_@Aug 27 2007, 01:09 PM~8650922
> *thats so wrong
> *



Sup Big G WoW coming out of no wear :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt how many more days are left before the show larry?


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 28 2007, 04:42 AM~8657885
> *ttt how many more days are left before the show larry?
> *


4 days dumb ass


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 28 2007, 12:00 PM~8660660
> *4 days dumb ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

when is the hop??


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Aug 28 2007, 04:11 PM~8662997
> *when is the hop??
> *


Sunday @ 1:00 might start @ 12 if everybody is there


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigG9780_@Aug 27 2007, 11:09 AM~8650922
> *thats so wrong
> *


Big G in da house for life!!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 28 2007, 11:44 AM~8660519
> *
> 
> *


Thats fucked up you can't call nobody i'm just 2 min. down the street fam.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

The Humedeville has anybody seen this H2 it was at sema about 3 years ago.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 28 2007, 08:42 PM~8665345
> *Sunday @ 1:00 might start @ 12 if everybody is there
> *


thanks lucky...


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

The Pay Outs have got here...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 29 2007, 11:53 AM~8669911
> *The Pay Outs have got here...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to use that shit on somebody if they keep pulling my signs up out at masterson station park.


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 29 2007, 12:03 PM~8670005
> *I'm going to use that shit on somebody if they keep pulling my signs up out  at masterson station park.
> *


fuckin haters!!!!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

It's a conspiracy.......Lmao............ no really sometimes the city ordinance people do that shit. They say you have to have permits to set them in certain places! But anyways It wasn't me!!!!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 29 2007, 12:03 PM~8670005
> *I'm going to use that shit on somebody if they keep pulling my signs up out  at masterson station park.
> *


I think it was shit face dale,,,or whatever the hell his name is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

no we know this haters name and address


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 29 2007, 02:04 PM~8671220
> *no we know this haters name and address
> *


aaahhh sshhhiittttt!!!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Aug 29 2007, 02:04 PM~8671220
> *no we know this haters name and address
> *


shove a sign up their HATIN ass.....


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

whats cost for hoppers to enter?


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

25$ MUST REG BEFORE THE HOP. HOP STARTS @ 1:00PM ON SUNDAY


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt for the show


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Aug 30 2007, 11:54 AM~8678813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

heard haystak is performin.... when??


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Aug 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8682525
> *heard haystak is performin.... when??
> *


Saturday


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigG9780 (Feb 12, 2006)

what up peoples cant wait for the show


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

what up big G ? get back to work lol hahahaha


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

1 up


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigG9780_@Aug 31 2007, 06:36 AM~8684587
> *what up peoples cant wait for the show
> *



What up Big G


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Friday had a good day set all vendors and registered new people and set and watch sean set up his car forever. Ha!!! Ha!!! Kevin i think somebody stole you're hood...:biggrin: Ha!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY and crew headin that way see yall soon


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Sup Thanks to peeps at came out to day was a good day here are some shots to late for alot but wanted to post some and we will see you all today


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Show is from 9 AM to 4 PM Sunday the Sep 1 st come on out !!!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

great show had a good time


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks guys great show :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm glad you guys had a GREAT turnout!


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

damn good show lucky..... hope its on next year.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey guys westside had a great time and well be back next year for sure,


----------



## ridinonchrome95 (Jul 9, 2006)

the show was great and i will be back next year for sure and i would be willing to pay whatever. Very good job lucky


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey guys great show, I would have liked to have gone Sunday but was told that I wasn't allowed. But really I had to get home that's why I was not their Sunday last I checked I could make my own decision. Is it going to be every year or don't know yet.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slick64_@Sep 2 2007, 09:48 PM~8698525
> *Hey guys great show, I would have liked to have gone Sunday but was told that I wasn't allowed. But really I had to get home that's why I was not their Sunday last I checked I could make my own decision. Is it going to be every year or don't know yet.
> *



Was good to see you bro.. Glad you came to the show and matt and andy hell ever one for all that goes


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

I will have Pics up soon alot of Uploading to do....


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey guy's whats up? Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who came out to support the show.And thanks for all the comments.Next year and every year will continue to grow better & bigger w/all of you're support. Special thanks goes out to all of the staff that i have support me for free you guys are true friends and i will always be there for each and evey one of you anytime you need it. WE had a hell of a turn out total #'s were 224 vehicles for our first year.We busted our ass for only 2 1/2 months to bring the biggest baddest car show to the KY, And we still have many years to come. Thanks again for everybodys support and to all my staff for helping me put on one hell of a show for the KY.  O by the way we paid out $6100.00 cash to all the winners plus trophies no bullshit we do what we say we are going to do ask anybody!!!!!!!
To all those haters who kept taking my signs down from the show.  If you are going to doubt me you better be ready to out me!!!!!
Because i'm here to stay.


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Sep 2 2007, 08:08 PM~8698642
> *Hey guy's whats up? Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who came out to support the show.And thanks for all the comments.Next year and every year will continue to grow better & bigger w/all of you're support. Special thanks goes out to all of the staff that i have support me for free you guys are true friends and i will always be there for each and evey one  of you anytime you need it. WE had a hell of a turn out total #'s were 224 vehicles for our first year.We busted our ass for only 2 1/2 months to bring the biggest baddest car show to the KY, And we still have many years to come. Thanks again for everybodys support and to all my staff for helping me put on one hell of a show for the KY.  O by the way we paid out $5600.00 cash to all the winners plus trophies no bullshit we do what we say we are going to do ask anybody!!!!!!!
> To all those haters who kept taking my signs down from the show.                                                                                                               If you are going to doubt me you better be ready to out me!!!!!
> Because i'm here to stay.
> *


great job man.... lookin forward to next year...


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

I had to post this Pic first.......


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Sep 2 2007, 10:08 PM~8698642
> *Hey guy's whats up? Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who came out to support the show.And thanks for all the comments.Next year and every year will continue to grow better & bigger w/all of you're support. Special thanks goes out to all of the staff that i have support me for free you guys are true friends and i will always be there for each and evey one  of you anytime you need it. WE had a hell of a turn out total #'s were 224 vehicles for our first year.We busted our ass for only 2 1/2 months to bring the biggest baddest car show to the KY, And we still have many years to come. Thanks again for everybodys support and to all my staff for helping me put on one hell of a show for the KY.  O by the way we paid out $5600.00 cash to all the winners plus trophies no bullshit we do what we say we are going to do ask anybody!!!!!!!
> To all those haters who kept taking my signs down from the show.                                                                                                               If you are going to doubt me you better be ready to out me!!!!!
> Because i'm here to stay.
> *



Next year will be fun.... Well said Lucky....


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Best pic of the day!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pics from the show and at applebees.]


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

good show got some video of pinky hoppin good hop :biggrin: hopefully have my car in it next year :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 7 2007, 07:48 PM~8498459
> *Must have 3 cars to make class--shouldn't have no problem with this...
> *


 what was up with the pay out being $700 $200 $100 hmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is a link to Pic's from Midwest Mayhem..... Pic's of the show and the Hop and thanks to ever one you came out......


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360529


----------

